# can an apprentice leave one local for another local



## Ejmadrid (Mar 20, 2019)

I am a first year resi and that's going well but before I was hired I also interviewed with a different local as inside. 
I just heard back and I'm number four on the list for the inside which doesn't start until June. 
Now my questions are, Can I leave my current apprenticeship and not step on anybody's toes? 
Am I breaking any IBEW rules by leaving my current resi apprenticeship and taking on the inside apprenticeship.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

IBEW does Residential too ?


----------



## Ejmadrid (Mar 20, 2019)

Multi-story apartment complexes.. so to answer yes.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Ejmadrid said:


> I am a first year resi and that's going well but before I was hired I also interviewed with a different local as inside.
> I just heard back and I'm number four on the list for the inside which doesn't start until June.
> Now my questions are, Can I leave my current apprenticeship and not step on anybody's toes?
> Am I breaking any IBEW rules by leaving my current resi apprenticeship and taking on the inside apprenticeship.


I thought I heard people say you couldn’t, but I wouldn’t believe it unless you saw it for yourself. It could just be the attitude or view of the apprenticeship director. I personally know a guy that switched between programs in the same local, before completing the residential program. He was a real complainer. Hard to believe he was a Marine. 

I also know guys that were given the boot in the “A” program, and given a second chance in the “B” / Residential program. Eventually they switched over after completing the residential program. 

The more important decision might be which local has the best market share? Which local historically has the work? Which local do you see yourself working out of. How long would the commute be, and how’s the traffic? 

I went through the residential program after working Non-Union for five years. It was a longer journey, but I have no regrets.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

dronai said:


> IBEW does Residential too ?


The two biggest residential companies around here are IBEW. Also many smaller companies as well


----------

